# Supports



## PlumbRob7 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm working on a commercial project in Vancouver British Columbia where the engineer as rejected the use of beam clamps from the bottom of the Wilson joist (must be from the top of the Wilson joist) which changes the rod length from 6" to like 30+ " .. Therefore the run would require seismic restraints ..since the piping run is less than 40' it could have been avoid not a big deal jw for future jobs... Also the use Q deck clips ( not the flat ceiling plates) has been rejected except for 1" nd less copper pipe ..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

a lot of commercial jobs like the trades hanging everything in the joists and not below. At least down here.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumbRob7 said:


> I'm working on a commercial project in Vancouver British Columbia where the engineer as rejected the use of beam clamps from the bottom of the Wilson joist (must be from the top of the Wilson joist) which changes the rod length from 6" to like 30+ " .. Therefore the run would require seismic restraints ..since the piping run is less than 40' it could have been avoid not a big deal jw for future jobs... Also the use Q deck clips ( not the flat ceiling plates) has been rejected except for 1" nd less copper pipe ..


 Sounds like they want things hung above the bottom cord if the i-beams.

That's pretty common in my neck of the woods.


----------



## PlumbRob7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip tips but that space is occupied by duct work unless u would offset around everything


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumbRob7 said:


> Thanks for the tip tips but that space is occupied by duct work unless u would offset around everything


Tin Bender got in before you?

Yikes.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Tin Bender got in before you?
> 
> Yikes.


New building we are putting up the tin bending was subbed out by us to another contractor...

They butchered our paths for our piping because they "couldn't" offset. We were there long before they showed up and still had to make changes to our lay out.

Granted some offsets were needed for larger duct work, the majority of it was just a pecker bumping contest with the metal foreman.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> New building we are putting up the tin bending was subbed out by us to another contractor...
> 
> They butchered our paths for our piping because they "couldn't" offset. We were there long before they showed up and still had to make changes to our lay out.
> 
> Granted some offsets were needed for larger duct work, the majority of it was just a pecker bumping contest with the metal foreman.


I feel for both of you, on my jobs I do both the tin bashing and get the apprentices to do the plumbing. Never had a engineer reject the beam clamps if you need a quick fix pick up extra ring hangers run a chunk of 1/2" or 3/4" black between the wilson joists and hang your pipe off that. Had to do that trick once out at the airport.


----------

